# New Boat Ramp on Colorado in Parachute?



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

Looks like it will be......our weed dollars at work! https://www.postindependent.com/news/rifle/parachute-recreation-corridor-takes-shape/


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

I like weed at work(did I say that?). 

There are several new dispensaries in that area not that I would know. BTW, the meds end at the county line.

Truthfully, the benefits of a dispensary doubles the ill effects of aging, which sucks. 

What were we talking about? Ooh yaaaaaa.

Daaaaa, I've always wanted to explore that section of the Colorado but access has always seemed an issue. When is this ramp likely to open? 

Ahhhh, where was this new ramp again????


----------

